# GeForce4 MX 440 video can't be upgraded?



## liverp007

Hi, i have increased the ram memory with the good help from here. But i still can't play game like Battle Field 2 cos low video memory. My friend told me that i can't upgrade anymore, is it true? Can anyone enlighten me? many thanks.

the system config is as follows:

General Information :	 
Manufacturer :	Intel Corporation (Intel) 
Product :	D845GRG 
Version :	AAC13067-300 
Serial Number :	ABRG30101549 
Support MP :	No 

 General Information :	 
DIMM1 (RAS 11, RAS 12) :	256 (Double Bank) 
DIMM2 (RAS 11, RAS 12) :	1024 (Double Bank) 

 Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM1) :	 
Manufacturer :	Micron Technology 
Part Number :	16VDDT3264AG-265B1 
Serial Number :	77001CD3 
Type :	DDR-SDRAM PC-2100 (133 MHz)  -  [DDR-266] 
Size :	256 MB (2 rows, 4 banks) 

 General Information :	 
Manufacturer :	Nvidia Corp  (Leadtek Research) 
Model :	GeForce4 MX 440 [NV17.2] 
Bus Type :	AGP 
Total Memory :	64 MB 
Texture Memory :	115 MB 
Processor :	GeForce4 MX 440 
Converter :	Integrated RAMDAC 
Refresh Rate (min/max) :	56/75 Hz 

 GPU Information :	 
Number of GPU :	1 
Codename :	NV17 
Revision :	A5 
Bus :	128-bit 
Memory Type :	DDR2 
GPU Frequency :	270 MHz 
Memory Frequency GPU :	405 MHz 
Texels :	1000 MTexels/s 
DirectX Support :	7.0 
Pixel Shader Version :	3.0 

 nForceware Configuration :	 
Supported Frequencies :	GPU: 270 MHz - Memory: 400 MHz 

 GPU Configuration :	 
Technology SLi :	Yes   -   Disabled 
Number of GPU SLI :	1 
Anti Aliasing Mode :	OFF 
Frames Buffered :	3 

 Video Bios Information :	 
Date :	 
Version :	Version 4.17.00.38.18  
ID :	Version 4.17.00.38.18 

 i2C Bus Information :	 
Number of Bus :	3 

 General Features :	 
Width :	340 mm 
Height :	255 mm 
Pixel per inch :	96x96 dpi 
bits per pixel :	32 
Colour Bits/Planes :	1 
Brushes :	4294967295 
Pens :	4294967295 
Markers :	0 
Device Fonts :	0 
Device Colours :	4294967295 
Clip Output to Rectangle :	Yes 
Hardware Acceleration :	Yes


----------



## Kornowski

You can buy a new graphics card if you want, it'd have to be AGP though.


----------



## liverp007

Hi Kornowski, thanks for your prompt reply, i dun quite understand. Do you mean video card slot? But my friend said it is built in and the mother board doesn't support additional card.


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce4mx.html



> General Information :
> Manufacturer : Nvidia Corp (Leadtek Research)
> Model : GeForce4 MX 440 [NV17.2]
> Bus Type : AGP



You have an AGP card in your computer.






The one with the white square around it is the one the card should be in.

You can buy another card for your computer which will be better and allow you to play games like BF2, on pretty good settings.


----------



## liverp007

ok, thanks again....will check. So technically, with AGP, i can change to 256K?


----------



## Kornowski

> ok, thanks again....will check. So technically, with AGP, i can change to 256K?



You can change the a 256mb, or even a 512mb if you wanted, depends how much you want to pay, has to be AGP though.


----------

